# My charcoal basket



## cmayna (Jun 21, 2016)

Got a Smokey Joe Gold to convert into a Mini.  But will also use it as a portable grill when we go camping in our VW camper.  So first thing was to make a charcoal basket.














M
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Then decided to add a division bar in case I wanted to do an offset sear when it's a grill.  This division grate is 
not permantly welded in place.  Just sits there when it's needed.  I can pull it out whenever I want to. So fun to have a welder.....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 21, 2016)

That can make you some money!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice addition to the basket Craig! Seems that most things I grill are too big to do that on the mini, lol! 

Points!


----------



## cmayna (Jun 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice addition to the basket Craig! Seems that most things I grill are too big to do that on the mini, lol!
> 
> Points!


Yeah, I was kinda thinking the same in most cases, but since there's typically just the two of us now, what the heck.  Besides it's good practice for when I make a basket for my weber 22.


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice job funny thing is I thought about doing that last night,while using my new 18.5 kettle

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Jun 22, 2016)

As I went to bed thinking about what I did today, I just realized that it would probably be better if the division plate was solid steel to help make the heat go straight up for searing as well as preventing it from entering the slow zone.   I know I saw a piece of scrap steel sheet metal somewhere behind the welder, hmmmm.  What's nice is that none of this is permanent. I can always go back to square one.


----------

